# Weight loss.



## Siannie 49 (Sep 10, 2020)

When is the best time to do a blood test a non T1 adult ?? What should normal results read. A family member has lost over a stone and a half in 4months, unintentional, but her son was diagnosed T1 and it could be just worry. She has no other symptoms. But she's gone slim like how her son did. Don't know if you can advise me to help her. She's not on these sites. Thanks in advance.


----------



## grovesy (Sep 10, 2020)

They need to see a Doctor if they have lost weight unintentionally, there are more causes of weight loss than Diabetes alone.


----------



## Inka (Sep 10, 2020)

@Siannie 49 As said above, the person should speak to a doctor if they’ve had unexpected weight loss. There can be many causes.

If their son has Type 1, they could do a fingerprick test 2 hours after a meal containing a reasonable amount of carbs eg a breakfast of cereal and toast, a meal of pasta. They could then tell the doctor the result of that test when they speak to them.


----------



## Docb (Sep 10, 2020)

Echo the thoughts of @grovesy and @Inka.  Sudden, unintentional weight loss needs to be discussed with the GP.  It might be related to diabetes but it might not and only a GP can decide whether it is important and order up the tests needed to sort things out.  Best advice is to encourage her to get an appointment as soon as she can.

PS... if her son has been recently diagnosed then maybe you should suggest she joins this forum.  There are a lot of parents on here to swap ideas with and who can help her to get through the learning phase.


----------



## Siannie 49 (Sep 11, 2020)

Son is 15 and diagnosed 4 months ago. He's come home from school with a sore throat. Any advice what I should give him and do please.


----------



## Inka (Sep 11, 2020)

Test his blood sugar now and regularly and frequently. Sometimes illness can push blood sugar up. Then just normal care but avoiding very sugar-y drinks and foods. There are sugar-free throat sweets you can get eg Strepsils. Check with the pharmacist and they’ll help. 

In the current situation, it’s very likely he might need to stay off school. Obviously if there are any concerns he might have Coronavirus then he’ll need a test.

Remember too that his diabetes team should be happy to give advice. This is especially important if his blood sugar starts rising and if he develops ketones.


----------



## grovesy (Sep 12, 2020)

Have you got sick day rules?


----------

